# Mindtrackers personality test



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

This is actually a pretty interesting personality test that's roaming around the Intuitive forum. So i wonder you Sensors results: 

https://mindtrackers.com/personality-test

Answer this guys i wanna know ya all for real, i swear. I love you. 💋 

Here's my result.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I got ROI-C, which I think correlates with ISTP? and that's usually what I score on tests like these :/ 

Favorite question: "Your time management skills?" 
They are poor. Oh so very, very poor, man. 

When I retook it I got the Artist, or ROI-M (ISFP?) which is also normal for me on tests. Questions about revenge are tough lol


----------



## severn (Jun 24, 2016)

Specialist ROI-P

"On the job, Specialists produce unique, high-quality work, often becoming experts with the tools they use. They are driven to do: to try, to experiment, and to get their hands dirty."


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Defender
(RDI-M)

started clicking random shit after awhile


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

Interesting test. I think my result corresponds with ESTP. Some of it is right, especially the part about my emotions rising after an event has already passed, and preferring action to discussion.

Your personality type:
Influencer (ROE-P)


Perceptive, original thinkers, Influencers are always tinkering with the world around them. Practical but spontaneous, they crave the freedom to choose their methods and a chance to utilize their improvisation skills. Gifted at reading people and persuading them, Influencers make exceptional salespeople—a skill they can use to climb the professional ladder in nearly any field.

People with this personality type prefer action to discussion, but they can use words powerfully when necessary. Like other Communicators, Influencers have little interest in abstract concepts or theoretical discussions, preferring to keep their feet on the ground and their interests practical. Quick thinking and energetic, they often excel as entrepreneurs, crisis managers, or negotiators.

Influencers think big and pride themselves on seizing opportunities as soon as they arise. They’re not too bad at creating their own opportunities, either. Thanks to their persuasion skills and their ability to think on their feet, Influencers are masters at working a room and bringing people around to their view. Sure, these powers of persuasion could be used for sinister purposes, but most Influencers are honest and principled even as they work to advance their own best interests.

Career success and social prominence are important to many Influencers. They care about not only mastering their work, but also receiving accolades and recognition. Influencers take great pleasure in prestige and cultivating a successful image. By way of example, they are more likely than any other personality type to invest their time and money in a meal at a fancy, expensive restaurant.

This mindset can make people with this personality type perfectionistic, stubborn, and single-minded in their pursuit of success. If left unchecked, Influencers’ quest for prestige can overtake other priorities in their lives, including their relationships, their romantic partnerships, and their personal growth. Unless Influencers unhook from the importance they place on image, they may even choose “trophy” spouses to help them climb socially and professionally.

In the social sphere, Influencers tend to be fun, magnetic, and exciting. Although they are the life of the party, their rationality tends to overshadow their feelings, so they are more likely to come across as clever than warm. Their ability to read people helps them say just the right thing at the right time, which tends to impress nearly everyone they meet.

It would be a mistake to believe that, beneath their social proficiency, Influencers don’t experience genuine feelings. Their rationality takes the lead, however, subordinating their emotions and turning them inward. The result is that an Influencer’s feelings about a situation may not arise until the moment has already passed.

Loyalty and commitment aren’t necessarily a strong part of Influencers’ identities. People with this personality type crave novelty and are always looking to upgrade their lives. This doesn’t mean that they are incapable of commitment in their personal lives, however. Thanks to their good sense, Influencers can often recognize when a long-term relationship is too important and too dear to their heart to jeopardize by casting about for something better.


----------



## earlydazee (Feb 20, 2017)

Communicators (realistic, observant, extraverted) / Negotiator ROE-C


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Your personality type:
Artist
(ROI-M)

Even though I'm not that extroverted, I just don't mind small talk as much as most introverts.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

advocate
VDI-M
Nature-72%- Visionary::exterminate:

Tactics-93%- Diligent:smug:

Energy-74%-Introverted:shocked:

Motivating


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

* *




I'm VDI-C (strategist) which I think is probably correlated to *NTJ. 

Of all the other descriptions, I also identify a lot with aspects of VDI-P (researcher).




*Oh sorry for messing up the results for others - I didn't see this was in the SP forum until after I posted. I'll just put my response behind a spoiler cut.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

VDI-P, the Researcher. Check out this owl's awesome ecologist suit!










Reminds me of a SEVA suit.










Or maybe the SSP-99M "egghead" suit.










Totally ready to explore the Zone!
roud:


----------



## Tazzie (Jun 5, 2016)

I got 
Adventurer 
(ROI-S)

Nature
68% Realistic

Tactics
61% Observant

Energy
54% Introverted

Identity
Supporting


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

I got the Artist (ROI-M)

Nature: 54% Realistic

Tactics: 67% Observant

Energy: 53% Introverted

Identity: Motivating


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Scientist
(VOI-P)

Nature: 56% Visionary
Tactics: 61% Diligent
Energy: 68% Introverted
Identity: Perfecting
True to their name, Scientists are the most logical and analytical of all personality types. They can laser their focus onto what truly matters in a given situation, tuning out all other distractions. Driven by unrelenting perfectionism and a desire for effectiveness, Scientists can be unstoppable in situations that call for a sharp, encyclopedic mind.

Pensive and detached, people with this personality type may get lost in thought. More than any other personality type, they admit to becoming so immersed in their mental landscape that they lose track of what’s happening around them. Scientists are fascinated by models, concepts, and unexplained patterns, and they take great intellectual pleasure in creating order out of chaos by linking two seemingly unrelated facts or events.

Scientists have no patience for nonsense, illogical conclusions, or unfounded opinions. Despite being Introverted (I) and self-conscious, Scientists can devastate an opponent in a debate, thanks to their ability to grasp the essence of an issue and leap from one idea or line of thought to another.

That said, people with this personality type are vulnerable to self-doubt and emotional turbulence, and beneath their air of confidence, they may worry that they’ve missed something crucial. This restless fear of failure is perhaps the most significant obstacle that prevents Scientists from reaching their full potential. While perfectionism can be a great driving force when it comes to self-improvement or gaining knowledge, it can also cause a great deal of stress and anxiety.

Scientists are unlikely to reveal their emotions or insecurities to the people around them. Their calm exterior often hides these very strong feelings. Scientists may also feel out of their element when it comes to recognizing and understanding other people’s emotions. Analytical to the core, Scientists find emotions bafflingly illogical.

This trait can make dating a challenge for people with this personality type, especially when coupled with their occasional forgetfulness and their preoccupation with their thoughts. Once they’ve survived the initial stages of courtship, however, Scientists tend to be devoted, adaptable, and undemanding partners. Their true depth and personality just take time and effort to be understood and appreciated.

Highly intuitive, open-minded, and imaginative, Scientists enjoy impressive reasoning skills, deep and varied knowledge, and a willingness to work long and hard for intellectual advancement. Scientists may not be stress-free, but provided they make conscious efforts to develop their empathy, build their diplomatic skills, and relax their perfectionism, their potential is truly impressive.

Seems INTJ.


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

Took it twice and got VOI-S (Peacemaker) both times but I can't really relate to some aspects of it


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

Is this a furry test?


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Your personality type:








_Curious and imaginative, Debaters excel at finding interesting problems—and solving them. Unlike their Campaigner or Counselor cousins, Debaters study systems, not people. Although they might analyze social ties or organizational structures, they are driven not by empathic concern but by rational curiosity. When it comes to improving systems or solving “impossible” challenges, Debaters are unstoppable.

Highly confident non-conformists, Debaters are willing to consider, explore, and question everything. They will gladly engage anyone—from friends and spouses to bosses and new acquaintances—in debates about various issues. Quick-witted and insightful, Debaters can effortlessly juggle different arguments and adapt to their opponents’ tactics. While heated conversations invigorate people with this personality type, they should bear in mind that other people may shrink from conflict or take disagreements personally.

Debaters cherish competency, and they never miss an opportunity to sharpen their minds or learn something new. They are neither status-conscious nor perfectionists, and they’re not afraid of risks. In fact, Debaters are more willing to embark on a calculated risk than any other personality type, and they’ll happily explore ideas or initiatives that may or may not work out.

Bored by routines and annoyed by subordination, Debaters prefer to explore uncharted waters. They trust their agile minds to handle any challenges that emerge along the way, and this unshakeable confidence often becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Inspired by Debaters’ resourcefulness and resilience, other people happily contribute to their efforts, helping them achieve success.

Generally calm and stress-free, Debaters can keep their cool even in challenging situations. That said, relating to other people on an emotional level takes them out of their comfort zone. Debaters tend to neglect their emotional side in favor of intellect, and they may fail to recognize other people’s sensitivities or emotional states.

This doesn’t mean that Debaters can’t be kind or loving. On the contrary, they are excellent companions thanks to their easy-going, relaxed nature. Debaters’ highly developed intuition is simply attuned to intellectual challenges rather than emotional matters. Fortunately, people with this personality type are not judgmental or stubborn, and they will usually honor and accept other people’s points of view. After all, Debaters are driven by a desire to explore and understand the world, not to pass judgments or enforce rules.
_

Boosh.


----------



## Dalkri (Feb 10, 2018)

I got Inspector, 54% Realistic, 59% Diligent, 78% Introverted, Identity : Challenging.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

there was already a thread for this, but im too lazy to find it


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

VDI- M Advocate. Sounds very ENFJ but I scored ever so slightly introverted so maybe INFJ? Considering I'm a 9w8 it could have been this that contributed to the strange result, but I'm pretty sure it has more to do with it being long past my bed time.


----------



## Whimsicott (Jan 4, 2018)

Ah, MindTrackers. Just like the (infamous) 16Personalities theory, except the same. Only the letters are different. Also, they're both by NERIS.
For the record, here's what the letters mean:
R = S, V = N
D = J, O = P
I and E stay the same
M = F-A, S = F-T, C = T-A, P = T-T
I do actually prefer MindTrackers over 16Personalities. The latter gets a bunch of crap for not even trying to hide that it's based on MBTI, when it still tries to insist it's different.

Me, I got VOI-C, making me an Assertive INTP according to the 16P theory. I also got INTP-A on the 16P test.


----------

